

Honduras to build land title registry using Bitcoin technology - aminok
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/honduras-build-land-title-registry-using-bitcoin-technology-162701917.html

======
aminok
A little context:

They will use an overlay blockchain called Factom that timestamps commits into
the Bitcoin blockchain to provide it with a base consensus. The goal of this
design is to leverage Bitcoin's security while having the freedom to store
much more data than would be practical to store in the Bitcoin blockchain. How
it works in practice, we'll see.

